# Understanding Soil Nutrients - Soil pH



## Nayyar_Hashmey (Oct 19, 2011)

Your post on soil pH is excellent. For da first time, have seen such a post that tells us in so simple words how we can regulate pH of our soil to get healthy, fresh veggies for our kitchen. Thanks for sharing.
Nayyar Hashmey


----------

